# Good Areas to Live in Sydney??



## jen85 (Jul 31, 2010)

There is a chance I may have a job offer which will be based in Sydney city centre. I wondered which areas around sydney are ones I should be looking for renting a house? 

Also can anyone give me an idea of what rental prices are like for houses and apartments?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Where ever you can afford. Try London prices doubled.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jen, 

Check out the property links in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post since you'll be able to find rental prices there and they'll vary on the area that you choose. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Look for something near the train lines so that commuting is easier. You can check rental prices on sites like domain.com.au


----------



## acantril (Jun 4, 2010)

There are some nice places in Mosman for $300-400$ a week, which is comparable to london prices, for a apartment of the same size.

Mosman has the advantage of being commutable to Sydney CBD by boat.


----------



## maggiegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

jen85 said:


> There is a chance I may have a job offer which will be based in Sydney city centre. I wondered which areas around sydney are ones I should be looking for renting a house?
> 
> Also can anyone give me an idea of what rental prices are like for houses and apartments?
> 
> ...


Hi Jen,

House rentals in Sydney are quite expensive. Flats are cheaper. The quality of accommodation varies greatly in Sydney. Some places are great, and some are terrible. A lot will depend on how old the place is, if it's been renovated, and how much ventilation it has. Sydney is very humid and if you choose a place without good ventilation, it will be mouldy and musty.

The following websites have plenty of info on rentals etc.

www.domain.com.au
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
Moving to Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Adelaide? Find where to live cityhobo.com - Home

It's probably best to pick a place on a train line, or close to a bus.


----------



## John W (Feb 26, 2011)

Pretty much agree with the comments above although Mosman is one of Sydney's most desirable suburbs and the rents reflect that.
I think a good guide is the closer to the City CBD the higher the rent, we live in Newtown 3 klm from city, the three bedroom terrace next to us rents for $650 week.
Rents are cheaper in the western suburbs, if you choose to live in say Penrith you're looking at around an hour to the city on the train, I think it comes down to lifestyle choices, inner city with it's attractions and higher rents or further out and lower rents.
Hope this helps


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Lots to think about, it really depends what lifestyle requirements you have. Erskineville is another good inner-west suburb with an easy commute to the CBD (15 mins by train). If you want to be close to the beach the Eastern Suburbs offer some great options (Bondi, Bronte, Coogee), still within easy commute to the city (usually by bus), and Manly is a favourite for those wanting to get the ferry to work.

MyBoot is another good place to go for suburb profiles.


----------



## dnz (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in Neutral bay which is a 10 minute commute to the city and has great views, I pay $2000 per month living on my own, Its really quite expensive.


----------

